# Phrag. Grande 4N



## Drorchid (Apr 10, 2009)

This Phrag. Grande 4N came from the Eric Young Foundation. It is probably the best Grande I have ever seen:

















Robert


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 10, 2009)

very, very nice large flowers!!!! Jean


----------



## Jorch (Apr 10, 2009)

nice long petals!! it's gorgeous


----------



## nikv (Apr 10, 2009)

Beautiful! Are you planning on making any crosses with it?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow! Love those looooong petals. :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 10, 2009)

That is a nice one!


----------



## snow (Apr 10, 2009)

it,s grand(e) alright.
i love it.


----------



## raymond (Apr 10, 2009)

very nice color for Phrag Grande


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 10, 2009)

yup! it's a beauty! Nice petal color-


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 10, 2009)

Cool!!!!!


----------



## Elena (Apr 10, 2009)

That's a beauty! I too like the colours.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice! Will you have it judged?


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 11, 2009)

:drool: :clap: and a 1st time bloomer on one growth?!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 11, 2009)

:clap: awesome Grande! those petals are quite long


----------



## Gilda (Apr 11, 2009)

It's Grand alright !!:clap::drool:


----------

